# Most fun MINI ?



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking for thoughts on the most fun mini for bashing. 
I dont want to try them all, but I notice everyone sells one now.
Probably offroad truck type with mix of quality build and fun factor.

Already have the mini T.
What about 4 wheel trucks?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

rc18t with a mamba !!!


----------

